# Starbucks Pen. This will keep me up



## alxe24 (Oct 27, 2007)

I made this one with Sturbucks beans. I'll deep it in hot water tomorrow and see if it works [)]


----------



## Radman (Oct 27, 2007)

Now That's a pretty great looking pen.  Like the idea too.  With all the coffee fanatics out there, I can see many wanting this pen.
[8D]


----------



## kirkfranks (Oct 27, 2007)

Very nice.
Can you give us some construction details.
Was this whole beans cast and then drilled?


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 27, 2007)

That's very cool, can we see a picture without the wild background, perhaps on a sheet of white paper?


----------



## Buzz (Oct 27, 2007)

Great looking pen, and the photography is great too.  I like the background, as busy as it is, it does not detract from the subject IMO.


----------



## DavePowers (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice looking pen, I have a sister in law that could have owned a starbucks she goes there so much. I like the pheasant backdrop.


----------



## sah6139 (Oct 27, 2007)

Great idea 
the kit looks great with that blank

steve


----------



## alxe24 (Oct 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kirkfranks_
> <br />Very nice.
> Can you give us some construction details.
> Was this whole beans cast and then drilled?



Yes. Ifist cast the blank then turned drill and turn. The beans will float on the resin so I need to find a way to keep them from doing so; this cast was done in two halves because it was not thick enough the first time arround.
Painted the tube and the inside hole with brown, and turn. The finish is CA, BLO.



> _Originally posted by workinforwood_
> <br />That's very cool, can we see a picture without the wild background, perhaps on a sheet of white paper?



I'll try yo get some more pics, but my wife won't let me play until I do some chores. So can't take pictures now.

Thanks to all for your nice comments.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 27, 2007)

Now THAT is awesome!!

Could that be made in say a 3/4" PVC pipe, and have a cap placed on the end with a hole big enough to pour the resin, yet allow the resin to cure while cast under psi?? The caps could push the beans togather. You may need to turn the PVC off, but that's not a big deal, really.


----------



## Ligget (Oct 27, 2007)

Brilliant work on the pen, looks fantastic! Get rid of the background so as the pen shows more![8D][]


----------



## angboy (Oct 28, 2007)

How did you get it so that it looks like the beans are all underneath the outer part of the PR? I guess what I mean is how do you avoid having a big piece of bean on the outside of the pen? (Hope that makes sense, I'm not quite sure how to ask it...)


----------



## alxe24 (Oct 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />How did you get it so that it looks like the beans are all underneath the outer part of the PR? I guess what I mean is how do you avoid having a big piece of bean on the outside of the pen? (Hope that makes sense, I'm not quite sure how to ask it...)


CA finish. Prior to it you would see the (piece outside) when you apply CA it blends with the PR and created the ilution of being burried underneath.
Funny thing, today someone at work asked me how did I packed the beans so thightly into a cartridge. That was kind an intersting question.
Hopes this helps
Alex


----------



## skiprat (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks really great Alex. You should have done it on a cigar pen, then you could get a double hit. Nicotine and Caffeine[)]( My staple diet) Well done!!


----------

